# Charcoal As a Drainage Layer?



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Would there be any benefit to using charcoal as a drainage layer? Just something I was pondering. Are there maybe bacterial benefits?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

It's more porous than standard LECA/hydroton so it's going to wick a little less and hold a little more bacteria. Probably beneficial in the process of "cleaning" the water but not as good at keeping soil moist from the bottom up.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Interesting. I personally do not want wicking. I think many tanks are too wet as it is and I mist daily anyways. I don't know that I will use it, but I wanted to kick the idea around on the board.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

The problem with using charcoal is that it will absorb impurities and toxins up to a point, then it will become over-saturated and begin releasing those bad things again. At least, that's what I heard...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Isn't that no worse than a substarte that will absorbe little or no bacteria?


----------

